# Chimney Help!



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

superseal said:


> Classic spalling action from excess water penetration and freeze/thaw conditions. Very common on prevailing weather walls, ledges, chimney tops, cap stones, corbels, etc... can also occur under rising damp conditions at the base of grade walls.
> 
> I normally suggest replacing all damaged and suspicious brick using SW rated brick with suitable mortar which is weaker in compression.
> 
> ...


Thanks!

I replaced the roof this last fall, and the chimney above the roof-line is good! It's just the two caps on the steps seen in the photos.


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

I wouldn't be surprised if the flues were leaking out & the excess moisture was getting trapped under the reducer stones.............

Is there anything feeding the flues at this point?


----------



## DQM (Mar 7, 2009)

*Pitch*

From the pic to me it looks as if there is no pitch to that cap = water


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

10-1 I bet the mortar is too hard and caused the brick to spall. Obviously moisture is the culprit, but hard mortar will grind the brick to dust eventually. 

Replace the brick and pitch the cap, I don't really care for a 2" over hang, but whatever. Then seal it with Prosoco H 40 for the sealer, it will do better on an older chimney with plenty of unseen cracks waiting to develope. You will have to go to Wisconsin to get H 40 but it is worth it.:thumbsup:

Chimney's need extra attention cause they get so much unprotected weathering. I see damage like that all day long. I can't believe how hard the guys made mortar in the 70's and 80's.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

dakzaag said:


> . I can't believe how hard the guys made mortar in the 70's and 80's.


it's nuts.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

*mortar*

Yes guys, there was a time(do not know exactly when it began) when designers/specifiers thought ,the hardest brick (most p.s.i.) + strongest mortar made the best wall. It was not really thought through very well.


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

An awful lot of guys still think like that, I have a GC who will not change his ways cause thats the way he was taught 30 years ago. I do a lot of work for him, but when he does his own work, which is more than I would like he still mixes his mortar about 2-1 more or less.


----------

